# Spruce Grouse with triple mega tbg and 5/8" steel ball



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Used A+ slingshots outdoorsman with triple mega bands and 5/8" steel ball from over 100 feet. This was a pretty good sized bird those are size 11 hiking boots. Let me tell you there's quite a bit of energy with this set up. It was a far shot but easily done. I've never shot a spruce grouse with this big of ball and it dropped like a ton of bricks, the sound of the ball hitting the bird was tremendous.


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Great shot!

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent shooting ... nice bag!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

It was a clear shot and the sun was behind me. Everything was in my favor except for the distance but accuracy is not a problem with a large ball going that fast


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

100 feet is a long distance, great shooting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Dang! Triple? Awesome shot and a tastey meal!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That is some serious knock down power


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great shot and good eating!


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Awesome shot and nice setup Nicholson. I love the taste of Spruce Grouse, well, any grouse for that matter.  LarryB


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice shooting! Triple TBG must have some hefty weight to pull?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

What does that pull? Holy ****! What do your arms look like!?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Yea you have to be mentally prepared to shoot the heavy pull otherwise accuracy could be a problem. I used to practice a lot from 100 feet with pop cans, so if I know where I'm shooting making adjustments to aim is pretty easy. I caught another this morning with 1/2" steel from about the same distance and it was a much harder shot. With 5/8" steel this bird was dead before it hit the ground (it fell about 8ft.)


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

By the way I don't know if you can see it but there is a 5/8" steel ball in the picture about the level of the birds head to the left in between the TBG. This one was a big one


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Headshot !


----------

